# Montana Boarding, Wheres your Diamond in the Ruff?



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Bridger Bowl is sick :thumbsup:
I've also been to Whitefish (aka Big Mountain), which was fun because it was somewhere different, but I personally wouldn't go back unless I lived right by it.
Always wanted to check out Big Sky too.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

My brighton pass is good for 10 days at Big Sky, definitely thinking about road trippin it up there is this season. Looks like a fun mountain.


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

Live about 7 min from the lift at Big Sky. Very nice mountain (not biased of course). Great snow quality, trees and steeps. No lift lines except tram. Lacking in cliff bands and other natural terrain features in-bounds. I also get Moonlight pass but I don't venture over there much. My son spends all day in moonlight park. Big sky park is average IMO. Of course I'm no expert. 

I haven't hit Bridger yet. On my list though. I do drive to Jackson sometimes. About 3 hr on good day. 

People say Big Sky is hard to get to. I kind of disagree. Yes you may or may not have to take a connection flight into Bozeman. However, the drive is less than an hour and a straight shot from airport. Airport was recently expanded and is quite nice.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm looking at a Bozeman trip in late February this year. I've seen some ridiculously inexpensive lodging - even for large groups of people - just outside of town...

Could try to coordinate a meet-up or a forum trip?


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

o yea, runs. I can't get enough of trees and steeps under challenger. Honestly could spend all day just riding that lift. Look to left midway up for small cliff/rock drops. If your man enough there are Steep pillows off andesite snakepit stay left. Make sure conditions are good. 

Look right off the triple to see how long the tram line is on powder day. If too long do the bowel then go to challenger. If short, hurry up and skate over there cause it may not be that way for long. 

You can lap the tram by doing Otterslide then gullies. Need to traverse left to the tram before you hit the bowl. Otherwise you have to take long cat track back to triple. 

Ok, I'll get in trouble if I say much more.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

caneyhead said:


> People say Big Sky is hard to get to. I kind of disagree. Yes you may or may not have to take a connection flight into Bozeman. However, the drive is less than an hour and a straight shot from airport. Airport was recently expanded and is quite nice.



Ha, funny you mentioned that...I was just checking out flights from SLC > Bozeman/Ennis Big Sky. Cheapest was $440! :laugh: This is at the end of feb too.

I figure it would be a really nice drive though, only 5+ hours, definitely sure to see some good scenery along the way.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Red lodge is my mountain since i live on the eastern side.since i just started snowboarding,i stayed mostly there but will venture back out to Big sky,BB,and moonlight. I hope to make it to either Discover or Loss Trail this season


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll be at Big Sky for the first time the second week of April this 2012. Assuming it will still be really good snow conditions then? Have a conference scheduled there at the lodge so I'm super stoked.


----------



## snowcrazy181 (Oct 2, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Ha, funny you mentioned that...I was just checking out flights from SLC > Bozeman/Ennis Big Sky. Cheapest was $440! :laugh: This is at the end of feb too.
> 
> I figure it would be a really nice drive though, only 5+ hours, definitely sure to see some good scenery along the way.


Dude you should definately do the drive the scenery is amazing in this area...


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Were doing a February road trip from SLC to BigSky(and moonlight basin)this winter and doing Targhee on the way, can't freaken wait!


----------



## snowcrazy181 (Oct 2, 2011)

IF you guys come visit MT, Big Sky especially, You will NOT be dissapointed. Def checkout challenger.


----------



## snowcrazy181 (Oct 2, 2011)

t21 said:


> Red lodge is my mountain since i live on the eastern side.since i just started snowboarding,i stayed mostly there but will venture back out to Big sky,BB,and moonlight. I hope to make it to either Discover or Loss Trail this season



You should check out the KK, DD, ... Runs on the back side of cole creek. Easy street is super fun to if you can get freshies...


----------



## snowcrazy181 (Oct 2, 2011)

jpb3 said:


> I'll be at Big Sky for the first time the second week of April this 2012. Assuming it will still be really good snow conditions then? Have a conference scheduled there at the lodge so I'm super stoked.


Should be pretty sweet, nothing like rocky mtn powder.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

snowcrazy181 said:


> You should check out the KK, DD, ... Runs on the back side of cole creek. Easy street is super fun to if you can get freshies...


i had tried them before when i skied,skiboard,they were really fun!


----------

